# New to the forum, thought I would say Hi in the horse forum!



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum so I thought I would introduce myself in the horse section. 

I have 7 horses, 2 retried girls, a 20 yr old chestnut ex racer mare and a 16 yr old idxtb chestnut mare. A 15 ish yr old arab x welsh chestnut gelding, an 18 yr old grey welsh section a mare, an 18 yr old bay hw cob gelding, an 18 yr old black welsh section d mare and a 3 yr old appaloosa chestnut fewspot who I am in the process of backing.

I do a bit of endurance and western with them, but mostly hacking. I make beta biothane synthetic bridles and equipment


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi And welcome. Your horses are lovely..just been admiring your photos! Lucky you having so many! I have 2, 1 is on long term loan to a friend because he was 'gifted' to me and he's abit too quiet for me so he's her now really and my nutty fab cob Kane! I've just put a deposit on a not yet born foal so waiting patiently for him/her to be born safely!!! 

Do you have a web site for what you make? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I am in the process of setting up my website/online shop, it's not as easy as they make it out to be! I sell a few things on ebay and I have my email address on a couple of forums (not sure if I am allowed to do that on here?) so that people can still order things from me till I get the website up and running, I make dog equipment as well.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome:thumbup: With 7 horses they must keep you very busy lol have you got a link to your ebay?


----------

